# Help with cross-country journey by train?



## Ofir (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi there

I want to do a cross-country by train to San Francisco, with stops on the way.

This will be my first time in the US as an adult and I would like to see as much as possible on my way from NY to CA.

Any tips? Where should I make the stops? rail pass- yes\ no?

thanks

ofir.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Feb 11, 2016)

Lake Shore Limited to California Zephyr to Emeryville station, then get on a Thruway Bus to San Fran. You transfer in Chicago.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2016)

Depending on where you want to stop, and how long a trIp you want to take, a rail pass "may" be better. Compare the costs for each segment vs the cost (and time/segments) for the rail pass and see which is more economical.

Remember that the bus across the Bay from Emeryville to San Francisco would be considered as another segment on the rail pass!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 11, 2016)

Unique Cities worth visiting along the way between New York and San Francisco.

1)Washington, DC - take a Regional Train down the NEC from New York

2) Charlottesville, Virginia ( on the Cardinal or Crescent Route)

3)New Orleans ( ride the Crescent from Charlottesville)

4) Chicago ( City of New Orleans)

5) Glenwood Springs, Colorado( California Zephyr)

6)Salt Lake City, Utah

Spend at least One night in each of these Cities ( 2 is better for Washington, New Orleans and Chicago)and you'll see a nice cross section of America!

As Dave said, the cost of a Rail Pass should be compared to individual Fares for each Train Segment ( Reservations have to be done in advance) and Upgrades to a Room in a Sleeping Car will be extra but include Meals.


----------



## greatcats (Feb 12, 2016)

Mr. Dylan gives good advice. This is a big country and you are not going to see it all, but definitely make some of the suggested stops. Please don't be what I call the 80 mph tourist, in a rush to get to the next place. Savor where you are at the moment. The train trips, even though they have an uneven reputation, can be very pleasant indeed. Please feel free to private message me if you like.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 12, 2016)

Guests can not send a PM to members.


----------



## greatcats (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, that just occurred to me as your message came through. Hey Ofir! Become s member!


----------



## chakk (Feb 12, 2016)

I might also suggest a 24-hour stay in Reno -- The Biggest Little City in the World" -- on the California Zephyr route. You can also spend part of a day viewing Lake Tahoe using regional bus routings from Reno.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 12, 2016)

I won't suggest places to see, there are so many great possibilities, depending on your tastes...

The value of the rail pass is that it reduces each and every coach class or bus ride to _around_ $60. The drawback can be that you have to cram in all those rides within a 15 day time period.

Between sightseeing and the length of time travelling, it will be a rush if you want to stop and see many sights along the way. If you are happy with just stopping over at a few places it might work very well, especially if you intend to zig zag on the route a little.

Points to keep in mind are that you do need reservations for the trains, you can't just turn up and ride, and as mentioned above, some very short rides (rides are called segments) could cost less if you paid for those seperately, and just use the pass for longer rides.

You don't have to use all 8 segments, and it can still work out cheaper than single fares. Do reserve as early as possible too.

Ed


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Feb 12, 2016)

caravanman said:


> I won't suggest places to see, there are so many great possibilities, depending on your tastes...
> 
> The value of the rail pass is that it reduces each and every coach class or bus ride to _around_ $60. The drawback can be that you have to cram in all those rides within a 15 day time period.
> 
> ...


I bought a 30 day/12 segment pass.


----------



## Fred Wis. (Feb 12, 2016)

A lot depends on your tastes for what to see. If you enjoy museums Washington DC, Chicago, and New Orleans would be on my list. If like me, you love incredible scenery our national parks are amazing, and deserve at least a day each. My favorites are the Grand Canyon, Yellowstone and Glacier national parks. On my wish list is Yosemite, and several others. Fortunately these are all excuses to ride different trains in different parts of the country.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 12, 2016)

" I bought a 30 day/12 segment pass." Yep, other passes are available, there is also the 45 days / 18 segments.

For a more leisurely trip with plenty of time off the train, the extra days validity would make more sense.

Ed.


----------



## HARHBG (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay....you're coming to the US from??? What are _you_ expecting? What is important _to you?_

Each time I headed out to Europe from the US I knew well in advance what I wanted to see and do. How much money do you have? If you're "loaded", that is, if money is no problem you'll probably want a sleeper on many if not most of the trips because "Camping Out" in coach class is not for the faint-of-heart or anyone who grew up in privileged circumstances.

If you have to be careful with money then do the arithmetic and look at costs per trip on Amtrak vrs. a rail pass as several people have explained in previous posts. You're almost certain to be money ahead with a rail pass as Amtrak ticket prices fluctuate wildly day to day, even changing several times on any one given day. With this in mind and fully understanding that some very real planning, _ADVANCE_ planning is in your best interest decide how much time you want to invest, pick a few things to do that fits in that time period and draw up a "wish list" for another adventure at a later date. The US is HUGE....HUGE compared to Europe. I've been all over Europe many times, early in life I'd go "bumming" around Europe for entire summers during my college years and I never saw half of what i wanted to see or do.

Finally, and as was suggested in another post,..... do yourself a kindness and take some time to do one or two or ?.?....things in reasonable depth.

Don't do, "If It's Tuesday, This Must Be Belgium". :giggle: Don't understand what that means? Google It, then watch it................


----------

